# Hunting camper remodel (pic heavy)



## lonesome dove

We leased a new property last year, and we camped in our big family camper. I never felt really good about leaving it down there, so I decided to find a small (cheap) camper to have at camp. It has turned out to be an ALL SUMMER project!  
Hopefully it will be ready for September.

This is without a doubt the strangest looking camper design I have ever seen. Looks like a backwards 5th wheel????

2 walls were completely rotten. The roof had a few pin hole leaks.


----------



## lonesome dove

*more*

the wife was so happy this is now in the back yard


----------



## lonesome dove

*more*

tear down almost complete


----------



## T-N-T

Good grief what fun the rest of us are sad we missed out on!  . Keep up the work


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's a lot of work


----------



## lonesome dove

*getting there*

getting the outside all sealed up.


----------



## riprap

Wow, what a project. It always seems like that your only going to do this little bit and then...

Keeping an old camper in good working order is a constant battle. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lonesome dove

*sealed side and roof pictures*

I decided to put a roof rack on it for the canoe and kayaks


----------



## T-N-T

That rack will be great.  Hard to get at, but great.
Also I love the shape of the top in the back...  That's a real retro look that is gone today.


----------



## lonesome dove

*inside*

I know it may look a little funny with the paneling lines running horizontal - but it bends in the corners easier. It's a lot nicer working with the ac running!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Looks really good !  Great Progress !!!!


----------



## lonesome dove

*more*

a little bit more


----------



## Deerhead

Excellent work!  I like the roof rack too.


----------



## lonesome dove

*paint*

almost done


----------



## lbzdually

Is anyone else thinking-mobile hunting blind?  Set that thing on a big food plot and open a window.


----------



## T-N-T

lbzdually said:


> Is anyone else thinking-mobile hunting blind?  Set that thing on a big food plot and open a window.



Go to the lease for the weekend,  go to sleep,  wake up and peek out the window overlooking the food plot,  And Boom Goes the Dynamite!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Boy I tell ya what you wasn't messing around ! Looks great


----------



## 7mmMag

7mmMag said:


> Will that camo make it hotter? I'm remodeling one right now would love to camo it but wondering about the heat. I would almost pay you to camo it since you are not that far away. It looks great. How did you get the lines so straight? Did you spray paint it or what?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

He certainly done a dang good job painting it


----------



## lonesome dove

7mmMag said:


> 7mmMag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will that camo make it hotter? I'm remodeling one right now would love to camo it but wondering about the heat. I would almost pay you to camo it since you are not that far away. It looks great. How did you get the lines so straight? Did you spray paint it or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just 4 different colors in spray cans and "had at it"
> 
> After all the inside remodeling, the painting was what I kept looking foward to the most. Almost done with the inside now (tiled the floor yesterday = no fun).
> 
> You get ready to paint - let me know and I will help
Click to expand...


----------



## lonesome dove

*pics*

door is done and the floor is down (free tile - not the color I would have picked). Just got to trim it out.


----------



## lagrangedave

Great job, I'd probably lose it though.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I like the stickers on the door


----------



## lonesome dove

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I like the stickers on the door



matches my truck that way


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's pretty neat your officially addicted


----------



## T-N-T

Did the Miller Lite come with it?!


----------



## lonesome dove

TopherAndTick said:


> Did the Miller Lite come with it?!



Many Miller lites were involved in the remodel.


----------



## BigCats

Bought one to do the same thing to it has a few leaks took ceiling down to replace insulation and put up a few new sheet and seal top but haven't been able to money has gotten tight and might have to sale it hope not I'm tired of having to sale all my toys. Nice job


----------



## 7mmMag

lonesome dove said:


> 7mmMag said:
> 
> 
> 
> just 4 different colors in spray cans and "had at it"
> 
> After all the inside remodeling, the painting was what I kept looking foward to the most. Almost done with the inside now (tiled the floor yesterday = no fun).
> 
> You get ready to paint - let me know and I will help
> 
> 
> 
> You got a deal there!! I got my decals today ready to go on after the camo.
Click to expand...


----------



## lonesome dove

you gotta put deer tracks on it too


----------



## pnome

Real nice work!


----------



## 7mmMag

I'm working as fast as I can to get finished so I can camo. I'm working so late I only get one piece of paneling up a night. Is your paneling the real old style or the fiber board stuff they make now?


----------



## lonesome dove

7mmMag said:


> I'm working as fast as I can to get finished so I can camo. I'm working so late I only get one piece of paneling up a night. Is your paneling the real old style or the fiber board stuff they make now?



?? It's the cheapest $10.87 a sheet stuff Home Depot had.


----------



## lonesome dove

I think I still ended up with $845 or so in everything. Still beats leaving the big camper down there to worry about.


----------



## T-N-T

lonesome dove said:


> I think I still ended up with $845 or so in everything. Still beats leaving the big camper down there to worry about.



Bump.  People leave nice campers sitting tucked away for heathens to destroy.  I couldn't do it...


----------



## BIGABOW

LD< any finished inside pics or did I miss"em?


----------



## lonesome dove

I will take some this weekend. It is sitting outside White Plains right now


----------



## RossVegas

lbzdually said:


> Is anyone else thinking-mobile hunting blind?  Set that thing on a big food plot and open a window.



That's what I'd do. Park it on the food plot.....Heck you'd get to sleep in an extra 30 minutes.  

Good looking remodel.  I've taken on some hefty projects, but I think I'd have written that one off.  There was a "LOT" of daylight coming in when you first gutted it.


----------

